# I think you broke your parser?



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Emoticons aren't showing up, and posts are all lowercase.

EDIT: ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Okay, it's only older posts.


----------



## kevan (Oct 17, 2010)

I noticed this for older posts as well!


----------



## iFish (Oct 17, 2010)

It broke our Guide


----------



## Fudge (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here. I was reading some posts, and none of them had capital letters. I was like "lolwut".


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 17, 2010)

I saw lots of these, I noticed it in Minox's KYT and I had a sudden urge to fix everyone's posts, but I couldn't!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I saw lots of these, I noticed it in Minox's KYT and I had a sudden urge to fix everyone's posts, but I couldn't!


It's obviously because you haven't brushed me in days!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's obviously because you haven't brushed me in days!



-_-

No, I don't think that's the answer.


----------



## kevan (Oct 17, 2010)

Seriously Rydian look at your member number, then look at mine. And then see the difference in posts!!!

On Topic: Ouch My Parser


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't want to admit all the loose fur clogging up the server is your fault...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only logical answer.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 17, 2010)

doesn't the latest Sony firmware update remove all upper case letters (or was that only usb support)...


someone must have accidentally updated the server's firmware...


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 17, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loose fur? In my server?
It's more likely than you think.

Free SER-FUR check
(c what i did thar?)


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 17, 2010)

Also, all the inserted youtube videos in old(er) topics are broken. New ones seem fine though.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually, the only thing that broke everything is the Lowercase thing.

Smileys got broken because they are in #EMO_DIR# which got changed to #emo_dir# causing the parser not to recognize the path anymore. Images that got Capitals in their name won't work either because of this.

As for youtube vids, that's probably because of this as well (the video IDs are case sensitive)


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2010)

Also quotes (I don't think it's a big deal)
Instead of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 17, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> Seriously Rydian look at your member number, then look at mine. And then see the difference in posts!!!
> 
> On Topic: Ouch My Parser


OMG how'd he get so many posts so fast!?


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2010)

by being helpful


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> by being helpful


This is Rydian we're talking about... right?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this is the 65% of Rydian's post's we're talking about.

This problem has been getting annoying, and I hope it get's fixed soon.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

Also, photobucket pictures are all dead, this is why I back up all my large posts in a .txt file


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Emoticons aren't showing up, and posts are all lowercase.

EDIT: ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Okay, it's only older posts.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2010)

We're aware of this issue and we'll be fixing it soon thanks to a well timed backup.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

So if I wait until the bug is fixed will all capitalization return?
Or will I have to put it all back myself?


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2010)

yes just wait, i'll restore the backup tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont worry this will be fixed smoothly.
though posts that get edited between now and tomorrow will be overwritten... i should probably post something about that


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm assuming all newer posts since the backup was made will be kept as they are?


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2010)

yes thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so those can be edited.


----------



## SKJmin (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, I though I got an infraction when I saw that red box


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 17, 2010)

SKJmin said:
			
		

> Damn, I though I got an infraction when I saw that red box


Feeling guilty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Guess you're feeling lucky that you backed up when you did, I suppose?

Oh, and...it wasn't me.






Spoiler



inb4THEHAAAAX


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 17, 2010)

SKJmin said:
			
		

> Damn, I though I got an infraction when I saw that red box


Same here.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 17, 2010)

Didnt know you guys can send out messages like that.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SKJmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm curious, are you guys backing up to disk or tape (or both)?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

error is kind of fun to look at


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 17, 2010)

so we can't edit any older post is that correct? and that's the only thing that went wrong?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 17, 2010)

Drat. All of my posts just look wrong without my meticulous capitalization. However, accidents happen, I suppose.
This is quite the curious little mishap, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Loose fur? In my server?
> It's more likely than you think.
> 
> Free SER-FUR check
> (c what i did thar?)



I love you for this.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 17, 2010)

Woah for some reason seeing that bar makes viewing the temp extra intense. im living on the edge!


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 17, 2010)

Are new posts made since the backup going to be lost?


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Are new posts made since the backup going to be lost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Are new posts made since the backup going to be lost?



No, don't worry about that, the backup will just fix older posts.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 17, 2010)

Does this have anything to do with the comment i made back then *gets worried*


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Emoticons aren't showing up, and posts are all lowercase.

EDIT: ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Okay, it's only older posts.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol somehow I think having all the posts lowercased isn't too bad...it makes those horrible "HELP! I GOT A PROBLEM" titles look less bad.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, should have read the thread thoroughly. n00bish mistake.

@ jurassicplayer: It also breaks any case sensitive URL's...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> so we can't edit any older post is that correct? and that's the only thing that went wrong?
> You can edit them, but when the backup is restored, the edits will be undone.
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't affect topic titles though.


----------



## Jei (Oct 17, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though I got some kind of ban/block, then I was like "No, wait, I'm not even logged in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

But oh well, you better fix it real soon, that's what we pay for...... no, wait


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 17, 2010)

I wonder if they manually edited the main html page source in the server for the forums or if they already had implemented some global messaging system =D.

I was heavily drunk last night (to the part where I don't even remember going to sleep), when I logged into the GBA temp and saw the red message, I for sure thought I got myself a ban.


----------



## Anne Noise (Oct 17, 2010)

Poor parser.  I'm not sure I can be here today, my grammar OCD will take control of my brain if everything is in lowercase.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I wonder if they manually edited the main html page source in the server for the forums or if they already had implemented some global messaging system =D.
> 
> I was heavily drunk last night (to the part where I don't even remember going to sleep), when I logged into the GBA temp and saw the red message, I for sure thought I got myself a ban.


If you get warned/banned you get a normal PM / Email, not a special message.

And yeah, he probably edited the HTML to add that message.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

well, is this the end of the road, guys.

When I edit This Post, it will be the End Of All Ages.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 17, 2010)

Dang, I can't update the post for Cicada.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dang. I just uploaded 1.6.4.2 so if anyone's interested, http://filetrip.net/h35130090-Cicada-Insta...oonshell2-.html

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=260162

Anyways, did someone spill coffee on the server  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






oh noes, it got this post too oh noes


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2010)

Help I'm confused, what's a parser?


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information!

I always imagined being banned on GBA temp with a red strip popping up like that and saying "Your account does not have the permissions to post..." or something like that.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 17, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Help I'm confused, what's a parser?


A parser is a program that goes through the text and translates it into something else typically. In this case the forum software parses the posts and translates the "forum code" into actual HTML.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 17, 2010)

It's fun being in an event where the site is having or something xD
It makes me feel like a part of this website LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2010)

shit i thought i had been banned or something as soon as i seen that red box


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

I noticed. 
My post in Minox_IX's KYT was all in lowercase. The red box scared me for a second, though.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

backup restored, there might be a tiny few posts that still are lowercased (delay between backup and database corruption) but i can't do anything about those.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Apart from going and editing them all manually.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah, you do that


----------



## Inunah (Oct 18, 2010)

So THAT'S what happened to the site's emotes. I was all "lolwut".


----------

